# The Third Annual "The twenty four Bikes Of Christmas" (A CABE Advent Calendar)



## 37fleetwood (Dec 1, 2014)

Back by absolutely no popular demand! the new and expanded twenty four bikes of Christmas!

There's 24 Days 'til CHristmas Eve!
From now until Christmas Eve Midnight, post a photo of one of your favorite bikes. It can be your bike, or a friend's, or any bike! Let's see how many great bikes we can get on here before Christmas Eve!

My Bike for 12 01 14 is Frank's very cool Elgin Robin A great way to kick off this year's Advent Calendar!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Dec 2, 2014)

That is a great first choice. I love the tank.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 2, 2014)

*This ones probably not worthy...*

But if there's one decent looking one in my little group it's this one. 1946 cwc roadmaster.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 2, 2014)

From the "oddball department" comes Evelyn, my 1959 Evans 200. Being on the calendar would make her feel like she "belongs" and not so much the ugly duckling!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Being a traditionalist I'll chime in at day 12! V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm also a traditionalist but like to start new traditions. This year has 24 bikes in the title so I will post some of my favorites too! If you have more than 24 bikes I want to see all of them posted..... My 41 Huffman Cadet is beautiful and very Photogenic.


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 2, 2014)

*the twenty four bikes of christmas*

i lke riding this monark    from bicycle larry


----------



## kunzog (Dec 2, 2014)

Indian Archbar


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 2, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Being a traditionalist I'll chime in at day 12! V/r Shawn




I hear you, but I just couldn't wait! I yearn for this post all year! besides most Advent Calendars have 24 days.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 2, 2014)

ok people, here's my pick for December 2 2014.
John's amazing 1941 Colson Twin Cushion. you won't see another one of these anywhere and John was kind enough to bring it to one of the rides and let me photograph it.


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 3, 2014)

*For December 3, 2014 ............*











=============================
=============================


----------



## mike j (Dec 3, 2014)

That's some seat on that Zephyr.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Dec 3, 2014)

*1940 roadmaster*




1940 road master .....


----------



## sfhschwinn (Dec 3, 2014)

My 1949 Phantom. I felt like a kid on Christmas when I bought it this year.


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 3, 2014)

*the twenty four bikes of christmas*

columbia for the 3 of december 2014


----------



## ace (Dec 3, 2014)

Shrouded in de-light.


----------



## catfish (Dec 3, 2014)

ace said:


> View attachment 182951
> Shrouded in de-light.




Nice!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 3, 2014)

catfish said:


> Nice!




DITTO!!! WOWZERS!! :eek:


----------



## bricycle (Dec 3, 2014)

Great Merc!!!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 3, 2014)

*Merc*



bricycle said:


> Great Merc!!!!!




I would love to see the whole bike please!!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 3, 2014)

For December 3 I would like to show my 37 Westfield Syracuse. 






I really love that it is a 60th anniversary Bike and a 20 inch tall frame.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 3, 2014)

tripple3 said:


> I would love to see the whole bike please!!




agreed POST THE MERC ! ! ! :eek:
you should have waited til Christmas Eve, that bikes deserves the wait.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 3, 2014)

38 twinn 40 with suicide 2 spd


----------



## slick (Dec 3, 2014)

hoofhearted said:


> *For December 3, 2014 ............*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Guess what guys........ i have that seat. Different top but chassis is the same.   NOT FOR SALE.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Dec 3, 2014)

This one isn't mine but I love it !!!





pap
.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 4, 2014)

Today for the 4th of December I have Martyn's super cool Colson Firebird.


----------



## mike j (Dec 4, 2014)

*36 cwc*

Nothing too fancy, but she's built like a brick....


----------



## ace (Dec 4, 2014)

39 Merc baskin in de-light


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 4, 2014)

*advent*

I love my Black 1936 Schwinn Electric C-model.


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 4, 2014)

*the twenty four bikes of christmas*

dec. 4 2014 mercury pace maker


----------



## catfish (Dec 4, 2014)

redline1968 said:


> 38 twinn 40 with suicide 2 spd




Very cool!


----------



## catfish (Dec 4, 2014)

tripple3 said:


> For December 3 I would like to show my 37 Westfield Syracuse.
> View attachment 183054View attachment 183055
> I really love that it is a 60th anniversary Bike and a 20 inch tall frame.




Very nice original!


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks. 1934 colson high low ballon tire.


----------



## THE STIG (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## sfhschwinn (Dec 4, 2014)

My Dec 4 bike. 1969 all original fastback. Currently Im running repop tires front and back and I have a mint seat in the closet and will continue to ride this original torn one.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 5, 2014)

catfish said:


> Very nice original!




Thank you catfish. December 5, 2014 This is another original C model with the hanging tank my 39 Mead crusader tall frame love how this bike rides.


----------



## Cory (Dec 5, 2014)

This bike just looks like HOLIDAY to me. It's a 1955 24 inch for my son (when he is a little taller).


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 5, 2014)

*the twenty four bikes of christmas*

dec 5 2014


----------



## catfish (Dec 5, 2014)

redline1968 said:


> Thanks. 1934 colson high low ballon tire.




Also very cool! My favorite Colson bikes.


----------



## 509clunk (Dec 5, 2014)

*Holiday Hornet*

My winter rig..


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 5, 2014)

*5th day*

My 1948 Schwinn B 607


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 5, 2014)

for Today, December 5th I have Marty's killer Schwinn Jewel Tank Straightbar!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 5, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> for Today, December 5th I have Marty's killer Schwinn Jewel Tank Straightbar!




One of my all time favorite Schwinns! V/r Shawn


----------



## kingsilver (Dec 5, 2014)

*'36 silver king m1 deluxe*


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 5, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> for Today, December 5th I have Marty's killer Schwinn Jewel Tank Straightbar!




Looking good in the neighborhood. This will probably be my next bike. Love the look.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 5, 2014)

1950 hoppy


----------



## kunzog (Dec 6, 2014)

1949 Shelby Donald Duck


----------



## kunzog (Dec 6, 2014)

1951 Shelby


----------



## Cory (Dec 6, 2014)

Keep the Shelby's coming.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 6, 2014)

*Please do*



Cory said:


> Keep the Shelby's coming.




How about a Shelby calender?


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 6, 2014)

1938 shelby super deluxe


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 6, 2014)

1938 Hiawatha air flow


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 6, 2014)

*the twenty four bikes of christmas*

jc higgins


----------



## thatonejohn (Dec 6, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> for Today, December 5th I have Marty's killer Schwinn Jewel Tank Straightbar!




How does one hit the buttons on the crossbar for the horn and speedo light? Super long thumbs?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 6, 2014)

you guys need to pace yourselves! it's an advent, you're supposed to post one a day until Christmas Eve! 
as usual this thread is turning out some really great bikes!

here's my nominee for the 6th Franks Wheat and red Shelby!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 7, 2014)

For December 7 Pearl Harbor day my 41 BF Goodrich challenger that I bought on Pearl Harbor Sunday last year.


----------



## Cory (Dec 7, 2014)

Love the Patina tripple3! !!


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 7, 2014)

Here's one for motor heads like me. 48 road master


----------



## 509clunk (Dec 7, 2014)

*Another holiday hornet*

One of of my best riders !


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 7, 2014)

*the twenty four bikes of christmas*

sunday the 7 th


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 8, 2014)

For December 8 Marty's war time cycle truck


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 8, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## TJW (Dec 8, 2014)

*1939 Mercury*

Another Mercury--

My Christmas present to myself.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 9, 2014)

My late 1917 sears chief

Nick.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm slacking!
hare's my December 7th and 8th picks.

for the 7th I have Mark's restored Clipper





and for the 8th I have a pair. John's 20 and 26in Higgins exhaust manifold bikes. wouldn't it have been cool to wake up with one of these under the tree?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 9, 2014)

for the 9th I'm picking my old Fleetwood Supreme.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 9, 2014)

For December 9 Shelby safety bike. I don't remember who's it is, only that it is awesome.


----------



## RJWess (Dec 9, 2014)

39 Colson with a few upgrades.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 9, 2014)

for the 10th I'm putting forth this beauty. it used to live out here on the west coast, but now resides with Kim Smith.


----------



## larock65 (Dec 9, 2014)

*For today*

I will add my Colson! Its festive looking for sure!


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 9, 2014)

1910 or close Miami built Hudson track bike


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 10, 2014)

For December 10 this Harley by Westfield. Love the colors and style of this bike.


----------



## Cory (Dec 10, 2014)

That's a beaut Clark!


----------



## RJWess (Dec 10, 2014)

His and Hers Colson Imperials


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 11, 2014)

For December 11 I love SkidKingsVBC 37 double bar roadster for its rugged and ridden appearance.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 12, 2014)

running behind again! for the 11th of December I have John's Steer from the Rear Colson Tandem.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 12, 2014)

and speaking of Colson, for the 12th I give you FordMikes tall frame Colson.


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 12, 2014)

*the twenty four bikes of christmas*

friday the 12 monark another one of mine.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 12, 2014)

For December 12 41 Westfield carnival.  now in a friend of mine's collection.  2 speed works perfect.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 13, 2014)

a great pair for the 13th 2 1941 Big Tank Huffmans!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 13, 2014)

*1940 Roadmaster "A" Model aka Four Gill*

13 December--Ok I think we're down to twelve days before Christmas so my first one is a bike I restored this year--1940 Roadmaster Model "A" formerly known as the Supreme and also called a 'Four Gill'. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 14, 2014)

*1938 Firestone Twin Flex*

14 December--Picked this one up earlier this year. Probably one of the nicest, original TFs I've ever seen. V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent (Dec 14, 2014)

Shawn,
I've been waiting in anticipation for your post on the thread. Beautiful bikes my man! 
Beautiful job on the restoration as well.
Merry Christmas everyone!
And Happy New Year 
Jkent


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 15, 2014)

for the 14th I have Joe's Iver Johnson a simple, but beautiful bike.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 15, 2014)

for the 15th, I have a bike I don't think I've ever posted. Ty's '41 Monark (at least I think it's a '41)
I have a whole photo shoot of this one if anyone's interested in seeing the photos.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 15, 2014)

15 December--1956 Schwinn Phantom. This was my first classic bike that I bought. I had to fix a few things on it and I accessorized it a bit as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 16, 2014)

for the 16th I have Eric's very cool colored Schwinn cantilever.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 16, 2014)

For the 16th my wartime Elgin the rides awesome.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 16, 2014)

December 16-1902 Pierce Special Full Cushion. V/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 16, 2014)

Another one for the 16th, my 1937 Elgin Oriole


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Hex Tube*

17 December-1947 Monark Silver King "Hex Tube". Another one of my additions this year. V/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 17, 2014)

1946 paratrooper.


----------



## kunzog (Dec 17, 2014)

Columbia 5 Star Supreme


----------



## slick (Dec 17, 2014)

CWCMAN said:


> Another one for the 16th, my 1937 Elgin Oriole
> View attachment 185825
> View attachment 185826




Im absolutely in love with this Oriole. Gorgeous bike. I don't own any Elgins but this one sparks my interest deeply.YOWZA!!!!!! Makes my  heart skip a beat ot two.


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks Slick,
I was mesmerized by this Oriole when I first saw it. I just had to have it..


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 17, 2014)

I'll sneak another one in for December 17, My 1937 CWC, badged ELITE


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 17, 2014)

Well I have to follow Eddie up with the cousin of his bike


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 18, 2014)

this is my choice for the 17th, Abe's amazing Pee Wee bike.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 18, 2014)

for the 18th Marty's 38 La France Super Streamline


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 18, 2014)

*1938 Schwinn Autocycle Deluxe Canti*

December 18--Another of this year's additions. V/r Shawn


----------



## kunzog (Dec 18, 2014)

Worksman Delivery Bike


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 18, 2014)

I started my Countdown late (yesterday the 17th) but will finish it out. For the 18th, we have my 1936 Road 





Master Flat Tank


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 19, 2014)

a Special dedication today. today we lost another friend of the Cyclone Coaster group, RIP Charley Greyson.
Charley was a true bicycle guy and a great person to know. Charley lived to a ripe old age spending every day at the beach. Charley is perhaps best known outside of Southern California for selling Mike Wolfe his Shelby Airflow which to this day Mike claims is a barn find. not true unless the beaches of Southern California is a barn 
so today, in honor of Charley, I give you Charley's Fabulous Indian Bicycle!





and as an added bonus a portrait I took of Charley and his green Shelby (not the Airflow).


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 19, 2014)

*1937 Dayton Super Streamline*

19 December--A bike I restored last year. Probably my favorite bike and an outstanding rider. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Dec 19, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> ok people, here's my pick for December 2 2014.
> John's amazing 1941 Colson Twin Cushion. you won't see another one of these anywhere and John was kind enough to bring it to one of the rides and let me photograph it.




VERY cool! I've never heard of a Colson Twin Cushion. How many of these were made? How many left? It looks like Colson's answer to the Huffman Twin Flex!


----------



## partsguy (Dec 19, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> a Special dedication today. today we lost another friend of the Cyclone Coaster group, RIP Charley Greyson.
> Charley was a true bicycle guy and a great person to know. Charley lived to a ripe old age spending every day at the beach. Charley is perhaps best known outside of Southern California for selling Mike Wolfe his Shelby Airflow which to this day Mike claims is a barn find. not true unless the beaches of Southern California is a barn
> so today, in honor of Charley, I give you Charley's Fabulous Indian Bicycle!
> 
> ...





That is unfortunate, especially this time of year. I never got to know him personally but but I'm sorry to hear he passed. I can tell he had good taste! RIP


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 19, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> a Special dedication today. today we lost another friend of the Cyclone Coaster group, RIP Charley Greyson.
> Charley was a true bicycle guy and a great person to know. Charley lived to a ripe old age spending every day at the beach. Charley is perhaps best known outside of Southern California for selling Mike Wolfe his Shelby Airflow which to this day Mike claims is a barn find. not true unless the beaches of Southern California is a barn
> so today, in honor of Charley, I give you Charley's Fabulous Indian Bicycle!
> 
> ...



*

Thank you Scott for posting this of our fellow rider Charlie - He lived his life with a real passion for bicycles & the beach life style in Newport Beach California. From playing surf music with his band back in the day which was most notably used in Quentin Tarantino movie Pulp Fiction to enjoying a California beach ride on his Indian bicycle ... You made the World a better place Charlie - Godspeed my friend .... Frank *


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2014)

20 December--1937 Roadmaster Supreme aka "Bug Eye". Another one of my additions this year. V/r Shawn


----------



## kingsilver (Dec 20, 2014)

*Silver bells with 1937 silver king flo-cycle*


----------



## T.J. Higgins (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 21, 2014)

21 December--1939 Monark Super Frame aka Five Bar. An original paint bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 21, 2014)

1937 CWC. Pretty basic bike, low end model, but well taken care of! And for that reason I never ride it....don't want to ruin that seat.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice bike. Why not get a 'rider' seat for it an enjoy it? V/r Shawn


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 21, 2014)

This is my favorite photo I have. I mostly ride the Huffy since the horn works great or the Colson. That baby's a cadillac for sure, lol.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 21, 2014)

sorry I've been falling behind so often, I've been sick for a good week and a half and haven't gotten anything done.
here's my bike for the 20th, it's a 1949 Huffman built Indian. Huffman made bikes for Indian over the years and this is a very nice example of this.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 21, 2014)

for the 21st I have a bike I never did get to ride. John has it now and I'm not sure why we haven't seen it at a Coaster ride. I wanted this bike for several years and it was a bummer when I had to let it go. some day I'll make it rich and will be able to get all these treasures I've had to let go of back!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 22, 2014)

22 December--1938 Shelby Airflo 'Speedline'. One of my favorite riders. V/r Shawn


----------



## oldy57 (Dec 22, 2014)

December 22  1941 Sears Elgin Twin Bar 4 Star Deluxe


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 23, 2014)

22 December--1938 Elgin Robin--as found and after removing house paint. V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 23, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> 22 December--1938 Elgin Robin--as found and after removing house paint. V/r Shawn




Best transformation and rebirth I have ever seen...my pick for the Easter theme thread.
Chris


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 23, 2014)

T.J. Higgins said:


> View attachment 186714


----------



## T.J. Higgins (Dec 23, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> That's a real sharp '38 banana tank and no slight on the other wonderful entries, but this one gives me a body buzz since I hadn't seen it before.
> PM me if you want a pic of the likely correct saddle for it.
> Chris




The lobdell has been swapped out for a less expensive rider alternative.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 24, 2014)

Christmas Eve--1935 Scwinn Aerocycle. Another one of this years acquisitions and never fails to draw attention where ever I ride it. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 25, 2014)

a final push across the finish line!
for the 22nd I have Marty's 37 Roadmaster Supreme.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 25, 2014)

for the 23rd I have Dave's (Oldhotrod) 41 Top Flite.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 25, 2014)

here's your bike for the 24th Walt's old Shelby.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 25, 2014)

and in a twist nobody saw coming, for December 25th 2014 here's Stream-Flex!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 25, 2014)

Today December 25th. 2014, I'll Squeeze in the latest addition to my collection. My all original 1936 Rollfast Sport Motobike Deluxe Model V-24F

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 25, 2014)

CWC man, wow. Fantastic example, beautiful bike.


----------

